# Import Presets ??



## StuAtt (Jul 25, 2019)

'import develop profiles and presets'  (under File)   Greyed out !!

LR Classic 8.3,  trying to import some new Presets !


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 25, 2019)

Switch to the Develop module first.


----------



## StuAtt (Jul 25, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Switch to the Develop module first.



tks  just so obvious really


----------

